# Online Courses in Theatre



## lieperjp (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey, here's a pipe dream of mine:

Anyone know of any online courses that can be taken in Theatre, specifically Educational Theatre?

Looking to expand my knowledge of theatre beyond CB and my school's theatre club. And I mean more about plays and how to put them on, not necessarily about technical theatre.


----------



## Schniapereli (Feb 17, 2009)

This isn't really an interactive class per say, but I found this link to be really helpful. He is a university professor with a good online site with a bunch of lessons, and a few quizzes...

Larry Wild, Designer/TD


----------



## rochem (Feb 17, 2009)

Schniapereli said:


> This isn't really an interactive class per say, but I found this link to be really helpful. He is a university professor with a good online site with a bunch of lessons, and a few quizzes...
> 
> Larry Wild, Designer/TD




I've emailed this guy once or twice for questions and clarification about some of the stuff he writes, and he's generally a pretty cool guy. While a lot of the stuff is more entry level, it does have some good ideas/diagrams/photos.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 17, 2009)

Something I recently have found (but haven't tried out yet) are the free online "courses" offered by MIT. Essentially, it is a self taught course where you have the ability to use the materials from a previous course actually offered at the school. Here is a link to the music and theater arts courses. If you decide to look at this, let us know what you think of them. 

From the site regarding what is offered:

What is MIT OpenCourseWare?
MIT OpenCourseWare is a free publication of MIT course materials that reflects almost all the undergraduate and graduate subjects taught at MIT.

OCW is not an MIT education. 
OCW does not grant degrees or certificates. 
OCW does not provide access to MIT faculty. 
Materials may not reflect entire content of the course.


----------



## rochem (Feb 18, 2009)

ruinexplorer said:


> Something I recently have found (but haven't tried out yet) are the free online "courses" offered by MIT. Essentially, it is a self taught course where you have the ability to use the materials from a previous course actually offered at the school. Here is a link to the music and theater arts courses. If you decide to look at this, let us know what you think of them.
> 
> From the site regarding what is offered:
> 
> ...



Well this is sure interesting. Apparently, a student at MIT used "that wonderful forum billboard, The Control Booth" in his Tech Notes assignment. Specifically, the http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/scenery/551-rigging-question-tieing-off-line-set.html thread. Full paper is available here.


----------

